# Municipal campsites - especially one at/near Montrichard?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We've had many holidays in France but are going for the first time in the motorhome in September this year. We'll be meeting up with some non-motorhoming friends who've booked self-catering accommodation in Montrichard. Initially, it appeared that the nearest campsite would be Camping de l'Ecluse, at Chisseaux and we planned to book this. Extensive Google searches and a Rough Guide entry has brought to light a municipal site, l'Etourneau, in Montrichard, but it is hard to get full information that is up to date.

We'd be interested to know if anyone here knows anything about l'Etourneau that they could pass on.

Because we're new to this we want to book early, but it would be useful if someone could clarify something. Many people on MHF stress that they never bother booking. What I'd like to know is how important is it to book if you want to be in a specific place?

Any other information you think might help would be much appreciated.


Thanks

Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try municipal site L'etourneau 47.33951N,1.17553W at Montrichard

tony


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I am not sure that you can book a Municpal site, you will get the info you want out of the caravan club Europe book Vol 1.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Here are the two nearest sites we've used, both are excellent;
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2508
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2393

You'll not need to book on French sites in September (in fact municipals won't normally accept bookings), may be worth an Email to the site or the local tourist office (for municipals) though to make sure they're open. Haven't used the Montrichard one so can't comment although usually the municipal sites in this region of France are excellent and cheap.
The way to do it is not to book, just turn up and take a look. If you don't like what you see, just go to the next site, there is a vast choice and they'll all have space.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for quick replies!

Tony

Tried those co-ordinates in Google Earth, but it found somewhere about halfway between Nantes and Angers. It definitely wasn't Montrichard. We don't have GPS. I wasn't too bothered about its actual location, we've stayed in Montrichard before, and think we know where the site might be. As we're nervous newbies though we wondered whether facilities would be good enough to stay for a week or so.

Ron

We wondered whether you could book municipal campsites but one source of information on this one does indicate 'Réservation possible'

www.francecamping.com/camping-fiche.php?id=1730&region=Centre

Chris


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Go to Municipal Les Patis (I think) in Nazelles Negron. Stones throw from Amboise, peaceful, most helpful staff and visiting wine merchants with free samples twice a week. Have been going there for over twenty years and now get our wine delivered twice a year by Vincent Gandon - what more could you want?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It' a municipal site medium size wc. showers hook up etc.nothing fancy by the sound of it.

tony


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

```
Any other information you think might help would be much appreciated.
```
Chris & John,

Strongly recommend Montrichard's "Les Tuffeaux" in Place Barthelemy Gilbert for a really nice meal. Good food & wine, excellent service, lovely market square, lamp lit steps to the castle, and a pretty walk along the river.

I wish I was there now...!!!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry the west should have been east

tony


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.

Looks like it's best to wait until we get there. 

Gaspode
I appreciate your recommendations in fact Camping de la Fort was our first choice. Then we came across Camping de l'Ecluse, which also appears to be at/near Chenonceau but on the north side of the Cher. We'd really like to be within walking, or at least cycling distance from our friends accommodation, and this would have just about met that requirement. Then, when we found there was a campsite at Montrichard, it seemed an ideal position to stroll along to our friends, or them to us. We couldn't decide what to do then: book the popular looking commercial campsite that might fill up, or try the local one that appears to be in none of the guides and might be rubbish?

Anyway, you've reassured me that in September we'll be OK. We wouldn't want to be as far away as Amboise, though it looks like a good place to try on our way to Montrichard. 

Hymerowner
Nazelles Negron is much too far from where we want to be in Montrichard but thanks for your recommendation, we might check it out for one of our trips. We understand the affection held for a long time wine supplier. We always stock up from the Co-operative in Vouvray.

Hurricane Smith
We have enjoyed a very leisurely lunch in that very market square. Can't remember if it was Les Tuffeaux though. We stayed in Montrichard in 2004 and liked it very much. As a town it was not too touristy but still has many attractions and a good position to visit other places. Plus, on a railway line into Tours.

Tony
Thanks for the revised co-ordinates. I'll check out if it's where I think it is.

Chris


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

St Aignan sur Cher is very pleasant, a little down the road from Montrichard. There is a municipal site there called Camping Les Cochards and it is open in September (we stayed there last year for a couple of nights). You do not need to book anywhere in September most sites are pretty empty.


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

Only open up to 15th September. See link below:

http://www.montrichard.fr/new/anglais/tourisme_hotels.html

Click on 'Camping Municipal'

This is the only problem with French sites, you will get into any that are open at this time of year but a lot of them close down once the French holidays are finished which is the end of August.


----------

